# Best 20 Gauge Over Under



## USFHUNTER

I am in the market to buy a new 20 Gauge over under for quail hunting. Everyone is telling me to look at the Browning Citori but it is a little out of my price range. Im looking to spend no more than $1200. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Nitro

USFHUNTER said:


> I am in the market to buy a new 20 Gauge over under for quail hunting. Everyone is telling me to look at the Browning Citori but it is a little out of my price range. Im looking to spend no more than $1200. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank you.



Citoris are great guns for the money. You should have no problem finding one for less than $1200....in fact, you could probably find a Beretta 686 Series gun on the used market in that price range. Either way, you will enjoy your 20 O/U for Quail!!

Good luck and let us know what you end up buying!


----------



## elmerpud

*20 ga*

Look on GunBroker.com.
I have seen the Citori White Lighting for $1300.  The Beretta 686 is a great gun and lighter than the Citori.  You would never be sorry going with either.
I have a double barrel Huglu "Ringneck" in 28ga that i love for quail, just over 5lbs.


----------



## lt kennels

*O/u*



usfhunter said:


> i am in the market to buy a new 20 gauge over under for quail hunting. Everyone is telling me to look at the browning citori but it is a little out of my price range. Im looking to spend no more than $1200. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank you.


ruger red lable


----------



## Nitro

lt kennels said:


> ruger red lable



JMHO, but I would search high and low for a used Browning or Beretta before I bought a Ruger.....

They feel like you are swinging a 2x6...........


----------



## rocket

Nitro said:


> JMHO, but I would search high and low for a used Browning or Beretta before I bought a Ruger.....
> 
> They feel like you are swinging a 2x6...........



I agree, and you should be able to find a used Citori for $1k-$1200


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

If ya want a cheap yet dependable 20 o/u check out the yieldz at academy sports $300 aint a browning but gets the job done the same


----------



## Nitram4891

*here you go*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=446106&highlight=citori


----------



## maker4life

I know where you can find a brand new Citori for right at or under $1200 . And I'm talking from the store right off the shelf . I was at the place today . 

I also was messing around and picked up one of them Russian made o/u with the Remington name on it and for $ 400 it felt like a decent gun . It's not fancy but for the money  if your on a budget it might be worth a try .


----------



## coveyrise90

I prefer the Beretta 686 but you certainly can't go wrong with the Citori.

Check gunbroker.com. They have plenty of them in your price range. The one listed in reply above is a good buy as well.

Here is one for $700! 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=147857008

This one for $900.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=147729324

And this is nice one for $950.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=147783161

Good luck!

Adam


----------



## BirdNut

Nitro said:


> JMHO, but I would search high and low for a used Browning or Beretta before I bought a Ruger.....
> 
> They feel like you are swinging a 2x6...........



I tend to agree with Nitro-the Red Label feels clunky compared to the Beretta, and is about on par in weight with the browning, but the citori seems more natural than the ruger.


----------



## Beagle Stace

I would agree with most stated and say look at the used market. I personally prefer the Citoris as I have both a 20 gauge straight stock version and a 16 gauge round knob. Love them both. 20 gauge weighs 6lbs even and is a dream to carry. 16 gauge is 6.5 lbs and carries well also.12 gauge Citoris carry like a fence post. Also agree the Rugers are heavy in all gauges unless the 28 gauge version. Shoulder as many as possible and don't buy too quick. Just make sure the gun fits you.Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Jetjockey

I prefer the 686 over the brownings.  But thats just me.  Both are great guns.   Look at Miroku's as well.  Miroku has made a bunch of the Brownings and Charles Daily O/U's.  Miroku has made some guns with their names on them as well and they are great guns.  For the price, Miroku's, or Miroku built guns are very hard to beat.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/90618873...-Shotguns/Over-Under/Charles_Daly_O_U_20g.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/91674164...er-Under/Charles_Daly_Miroku_20ga_3_Delux.htm

http://www.gunsamerica.com/93744740...-Shotguns/Over-Under/Charles_Daly_20Ga_O_.htm


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I like the Franchi over and unders, they are light as a feather and shoulder great for me, plus they are nice on the eyes.  They maybe a little bit out of your price range, but for the money they are well worth it. I have Citori's and Berettas and I find myself grabbing my Franchi everytime I head to the field.


----------



## miles58

I wouldn't use a Ruger shotgun to beat my neighbor's dog with.

I might use a Citori for the job.

If you can find a Daly made in the Miroku factory, or a Miroku Winchester buy it. 

Franchi used to make a spiffy little 20 called a Falconet.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=395648
If this one is still available buy it.

I had a little Winchester 101 in skeet/skeet with a straight grip that weighed about five lbs.  I loved the gun, but some days everything I shot at died and some days I couldn't hit the ground with it.  I tried to figure it out for 3-4 years and finally just gave up and sold the gun to a guy who also loved it and shot it better.
 A 20 O/U should be an elegant light and fast gun.  Light and fast guns have to fit and feel perfect or they don't shoot well.  Take your time to get the right one.

Dave


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Don't rule out a sxs.  I got my brother's 60's era beretta silver hawk today to shoot some when I hunt tomorrow.  It is a beautiful gun that throws great.  Once again they are a little pricey, but sometimes it is better to spend a little bit more and have something you will love than skimp on price and regret it in the long run. It was a gift to my brother from a gun dealer 28 or so years ago and I have killed many a quail , dove, snipe and woodcock with it over the years when I could get it from him. I have been trying to buy it for years, maybe soon he will sell it to me. It is just down right fun to shoot and pretty as a highschool gal dressed up for the prom.

One really fine shotgun is really worth it, they have a grace about them that just isn't found in other guns, the craftsmanship, the wood, they shoot great and they are something that you feel pride in when other hunters comment on them.  You really should consider spending a little bit more and own something your son or grandson will proud to own one day.  One other thing to consider, they hold their value much better tham other guns, they actually increase in value over the years.  

My next ideal gun purchase would be a winchester 101 pigeon grade with english stock in either 28 gauge or .410, possibly in 20 gauge.


----------



## Sling

Beretta hands down


----------



## USFHUNTER

Thank you all for your help. I have a 20 gauge Browning Citori on hold for me that I am picking up tomorrow. It was a little more than what I wanted to spend but everything I hear it doesnt sound like I will be disappointed. Thank you again.


----------



## OutdoorSteve

Kriegoff K-80


----------



## Nitro

OutdoorSteve said:


> Kriegoff K-80



Great gun no doubt- however the O.P. mentioned a price of less than $1200.00.


----------

